# Quota hunt thread



## Branchminnow (Sep 7, 2006)

Any body else get drawn for the hunt they put in for?

We can use this thread to see each other on the quota hunts that we got drawn for, or if you want to do a litle crying because you did not get drawn then go ahead I am!


I got drawn for the Pine Log hunt Nov 15 through the 18

I got turned down on the Red top mountain hunt(and there will probably be 5 not show up JUST LIKE LAST YEAR!)



So Im doing a litlttle cheering and crying as well.


----------



## jkp (Sep 7, 2006)

1st rejection in 10 years.  Great new system I guess!!!!!!

And like you said it will most likely be 30% no shows.  Well at least we got a rejection for next year.

Rgds,
J


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Quota hunt thread  Drawn for BF Grant 11 29 to 12 02*

Hey All

Got Drawn for BF Grant 11 29 to 12 02!

Rejected for State Parks...  

Anyone wanting to hook up le,me know!!!

Take care, be safe and I'll see yah dragging that 12 Point outta the woods!!!

Ron Crowe aka Marlin 444 

You can call me Cooter!
Cell 678 644 5533


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2006)

I now have 4 rejections, my schedule would not allow a trip this year. Feels good to have that many banked


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2006)

Got drawn for 2 hunts !!!!!
2nd time in 2 years...Got both Blanton Creek hunts last
year...

Blanton Creek Nov 1--4
BF Grant 29--Dec 2

Will be in Small white Camper with older brown/tan GMC
4X4....


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 7, 2006)

Flint River Nov. 2-4...


----------



## Jasper (Sep 7, 2006)

Rum Creek Nov 1 - 4


----------



## PChunter (Sep 7, 2006)

River Bend Nov, 9-11 red chevy avalanche and blue ans white chevy camper... come see us..


----------



## beretta (Sep 7, 2006)

Duke's Creek Dec. 6-9


----------



## jeshoffstall (Sep 7, 2006)

*Nope, not selected*

Maybe next year!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 7, 2006)

sappelo, oct 26-28!!! no rejection notice


----------



## Glenn (Sep 7, 2006)

I got Di-Lane Oct 11-14...


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 7, 2006)

beretta said:


> Duke's Creek Dec. 6-9




me too !!!!!!


----------



## Clint-06 (Sep 7, 2006)

Berry College Nov 1-4!

Anybody ever hunted there before?

Clint-06


----------



## SUPERDAVE (Sep 7, 2006)

I got picked for the clybel quota hunt with three other buddies.Nov. 15-18.I'm happy as a lark! Anybody got any useful info on it will be greatly appreciated.I got turned down on state p.Won't know about turkey yet


----------



## 7mm08 (Sep 7, 2006)

*quota hunt*

B.F. Grant- November 1-4 for me. I can't wait.


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 7, 2006)

NO STATE PARK AGAIN ....... NOV 1-4  BF GRANT
ME AND BRO IN LAW


----------



## Jim McRae (Sep 7, 2006)

Goose egg for me @ River Creek. I know have two rejections.


Jim M.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 7, 2006)

Zip on River creek WMA. 
I did get drawn for Hard Labor creek.


----------



## KGauger (Sep 7, 2006)

Di-Lane Oct 11-14


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 7, 2006)

hard labor nov 14-15.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2006)

I didnt get drawn with 3 rejections for joe kurz.Already had someone tell my there buddies got drawn with 0. Something aint right I think the system messed up!!!! Sent em 2 emails today with no responce yet.I'm calling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Nga. (Sep 7, 2006)

B.F. Grant Nov 29-Dec 2 + 3 Buddies
Red Top Mountain Jan 9-10 + 2 Buddies

Vacation Scheduled for both hunts today.

Where's the pork on B.F Grant? That's what I'm after.

Ya Come On!


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2006)

Nga. said:


> Where's the pork on B.F Grant? That's what I'm after.
> 
> Ya Come On!



I scouted there last year,  the pig sign I saw was in the creek bottoms.


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2006)

GA DAWG said:


> I didnt get drawn with 3 rejections for joe kurz.Already had someone tell my there buddies got drawn with 0. Something aint right I think the system messed up!!!! Sent em 2 emails today with no responce yet.I'm calling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Robk (Sep 7, 2006)

Got the Pine Log WMA hunt this year.  That was my first choice and the other two were BF Grant and Berry College.  Should get them next year then.


R


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 7, 2006)

Applied an hour before the deadline.  Rejected for state parks (again) but got Big Laser Creek WMA in October.

Never been there, so anybody have any hints or advice?


----------



## Richard (Sep 7, 2006)

I got Ossabw , the archery hunt...


----------



## Nga. (Sep 8, 2006)

I heard that they reserve 7% of the draws for people without rejections to give them at a shot on the hard to get hunts.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2006)

Robk said:


> Got the Pine Log WMA hunt this year.  That was my first choice and the other two were BF Grant and Berry College.  Should get them next year then.
> 
> 
> R



what side of the mountain are you gonna be on? Maybe we can eat breakfast.


----------



## Mac (Sep 8, 2006)

Nga. said:


> I heard that they reserve 7% of the draws for people without rejections to give them at a shot on the hard to get hunts.



If that is true,  It stinks,  Some guy  who has been waiting 3 years gets another rejection and someone with none gets to go.  I hope that is not true.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I got drawn for the Pine Log hunt Nov 15 through the 18
> 
> I got turned down on the Red top mountain hunt(and there will probably be 5 not show up JUST LIKE LAST YEAR!)
> 
> ...



Same thing here for me and my son.   I really wanted Red Top for him though.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 8, 2006)

Dean, you don't really think that is true do you? The DNR has a hard enough time getting a new system up and running.


----------



## Mac (Sep 8, 2006)

Danny Leigh said:


> Dean, you don't really think that is true do you? The DNR has a hard enough time getting a new system up and running.



your correct,  I sure would hate to be dealing with all the issues coming in today.

Computers and technology is great when it is working as designed.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Same thing here for me and my son.   I really wanted Red Top for him though.



Let me know and we can do breakfast!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Joe Kurz...*

We (4) got drawn for the oct.25-28 hunt at Joe Kurz. We had P2 and picked this hunt for our first choice. Didn't get picked for the state hunt.


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Let me know and we can do breakfast!



Oh I see....I guess I'm second choice if Rob doesn't show up.


----------



## Robk (Sep 8, 2006)

Branch and Savage... We can all meet at the WH on the White exit.  I had already taken those four days off for that hunt prior to the drawing.  The only thing left to decide is where I'm going to pitch my tent for the hunt.  


Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 9, 2006)

Robk said:


> Branch and Savage... We can all meet at the WH on the White exit.  I had already taken those four days off for that hunt prior to the drawing.  The only thing left to decide is where I'm going to pitch my tent for the hunt.
> 
> 
> Rob



I'm pulling my camper in.


----------



## flintlock58 (Sep 9, 2006)

west point nov 1-4


----------



## Robk (Sep 9, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I'm pulling my camper in.



sounds like a plan.  

R


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 9, 2006)

I applied but have not recieved a rejection  or a selection...Hmmm...


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 10, 2006)

*West point Nov 1-4*

First time to apply, drawn for WP nov 1-4th.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 10, 2006)

I got the first Joe Kurz gun hunt, thank God


----------



## bassmaster (Sep 10, 2006)

got drawed river creek plantation dec. 7-9


----------



## Judge (Sep 10, 2006)

*DiLane*

I got Dilane October 25-28.  Anybody else going?


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 11, 2006)

Robk said:


> sounds like a plan.
> 
> R



Sounds like a plan for me too. Im gonna drive over every morning. its not but 30 minutes or less(depending on how much coffe I've had).


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 11, 2006)

Got real lucky this year, got selected for Griffin Ridge Oct 14-15, Harris Neck Nov 17, and Wassaw Island Dec 7-9.  Only one I haven't been on is Wassaw Island-anyone got any good info?
Now all I have to hope is that we don't have any fires to ruin my time off


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 11, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Oh I see....I guess I'm second choice if Rob doesn't show up.



I think we can probably get along with anybody, so come on.


----------



## jon-jon (Sep 11, 2006)

got drawn for hard labor in jan


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 12, 2006)

I got picked for my first hunt on Sapelo. I have been over there and looked at the deer a couple of times but now I get to shoot at them!!

Chris

Anybody else get picked for Sapelo OCt 26-28?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 12, 2006)

i got drawn also. this will be my first trip.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody else? We already got breakfast tentavely sheduled put the rest of your get togethers here.


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Sep 13, 2006)

*BERRY COLLEGE*

GOT DRAWN FOR THE LAST HUNT AT BERRY COLLEGE AGAIN,MAYBE FIVE YEARS NOW
     BIG BUCK DOWN LAST YEAR OVER THERE


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Anybody else? We already got breakfast tentavely sheduled put the rest of your get togethers here.



I know Marathon drew Pine Log as well, so unless I mis-counted, that makes only 4 of us.  

Should be plenty of elbow room at the Waffle House counter.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I know Marathon drew Pine Log as well, so unless I mis-counted, that makes only 4 of us.
> 
> Should be plenty of elbow room at the Waffle House counter.



I dont know, the huntin buddy of mine who got drawn on the same ticket is a big fella so we may have to reserve the banquet hall


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 21, 2006)

no response 243?


----------



## redwards (Sep 21, 2006)

*B F Grant -- 11/29-12/02*

Got drawn for B F Grant - Nov 29-Dec 2.
My son (Todd E) and I.
Probably going to be staying at the campground just south of Madison on Hwy 441.


----------



## hunterdurham (Oct 2, 2006)

got drawn for sapelo 26-28th.With no rejection notice.First time hunting sapelo island.


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 6, 2006)

*november 8-11 Big Lazer*

Never hunted there anyone else hunting this date and what are the odds of a kill?  
Sr.corndog


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 9, 2006)

keeping this thread active.


----------



## rmcatcher (Oct 11, 2006)

*River Creek WMA*

My wife got drawn for river creek  oct 12-14  with no rejections, she also  got hard labor with no rejections. I drew river creek oct 26-28 with one rejection. we leave today for river creek, I could not be any more stoked about a hunt and Im not even the one hunting. I will film the hunt.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 11, 2006)

I got Hard Labor for Jan, but still didn't get packet. Has anyone recieved there information yet.

Never been any thoughts or advice.


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 11, 2006)

got hard labor in nov, packett came last week.


----------



## marathon (Oct 11, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I know Marathon drew Pine Log as well, so unless I mis-counted, that makes only 4 of us.
> 
> Should be plenty of elbow room at the Waffle House counter.





I'll try my best to make it if you fellas can tolerate me.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 11, 2006)

I DID NOT GET PICKED FOR NOTHING BUT I'M HOPING TO STACK UP THE REJECTIONS FOR THE FLINT WMA. FOR YOU GUYS GOING TO B.F GRANT AND WANTING TO KILL A HOG TRY HUNTING AROUND THE BIG CREEK BOTTOMS. BE BLESSED


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> I'll try my best to make it if you fellas can tolerate me.


Hey if we can put up with 243 we can put up with anybody.


----------



## marathon (Oct 12, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Hey if we can put up with 243 we can put up with anybody.



   Guess that means I'm in huh?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2006)

marathon said:


> Guess that means I'm in huh?



yep!!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Hey if we can put up with 243 we can put up with anybody.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there anyone I can call/email or should I keep waiting because I still didn't recieve my packet for the Jan Hard labor hunt.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 3, 2006)

We are getting close to time for Pine Log!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> We are getting close to time for Pine Log!!!



Any idea when they might have the gates open?  I'd like to ride in and look around one day before the hunt starts.


----------



## bowstring (Nov 4, 2006)

Igot drawn for Hard labor creek nov-14-15 and B.F.Grant nov-29-dec-2.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 4, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Any idea when they might have the gates open?  I'd like to ride in and look around one day before the hunt starts.



Nope but Ill try to find out.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 13, 2006)

Getting close.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Getting close.



Have you got one tied out??? Or does a fellow pot stirrer need to show you how???

Oh yeah, dont be bringing any corn, or peanut butter.




Im going to hang my stand tomorrow afternoon, you gonna be camping then or what???


----------



## Robk (Nov 13, 2006)

Gonna try and get up friday morning.  looks like I have to work on saturday now.  We'll see.

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's how it looks for me at this point.  Thurs and Fri morning AFTER the school bus runs, then I'll be out of there by 1:30 so I can MEET the school bus.   

Saturday morning until noon...then fly home so the kid can get ready for a birthday party he just HAS to go to.   

Better than nothing I guess.  

Welcome to the life of a single dad.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 14, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Here's how it looks for me at this point.  Thurs and Fri morning AFTER the school bus runs, then I'll be out of there by 1:30 so I can MEET the school bus.
> 
> Saturday morning until noon...then fly home so the kid can get ready for a birthday party he just HAS to go to.
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy, call me and we might do lunch one day. After we get out of the woods.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 14, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Sorry buddy, call me and we might do lunch one day. After we get out of the woods.



I might have all day after all on Friday.  He got drawn for the hunt with me as well and I've negotiated a "sick day" from school with his teacher.  Sure am glad she's not an anti.


----------



## Robk (Nov 16, 2006)

anyone up for breakfast at the WH on  friday AM?  I'll be there about 0430.


R


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 16, 2006)

Robk said:


> anyone up for breakfast at the WH on  friday AM?  I'll be there about 0430.
> 
> 
> R



4:30 ?   

Just sent you a PM.

Have you heard anything out of Branch?


----------



## Robk (Nov 16, 2006)

nope, not a word from greg.  I've been working over nights this week and of course all days at the same time.  only had a total of 5 hours sleep since monday night.  not even 100% that I'll even drag my kiester out of bed in the morning and I also have to work on saturday.

R


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 16, 2006)

The deer have not moved much until this evening, I finally saw 7 does right a the last few minutes of shooting time, had it been Sat. I would have some meat!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> The deer have not moved much until this evening, I finally saw 7 does right a the last few minutes of shooting time, had it been Sat. I would have some meat!!!



Hey Branch...they were moving today.   

Three more came in behind me at the check station, another 8 and two 6's.  All killed around noon.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=943017#post943017


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good time, my buck I was hunting got blasted at 8am the other guy rattled me outta the stand!!


----------

